# xorg vs kde

## dbk-gravity

Nachdem ich von xfree auf xorg umgestigen bin läßt sich kde nicht mehr starten.

kdm geht schon noch, aber nach dem login crasht der xserver.

andere window manager gehen aber reibungslos.

ich wollte kde schon neubauen aber das geht nicht.

es läßt sich noch nicht mal unmergen.

grummel. was mache ich falsch?

ich hab jetzt mal 

emerge -Du kde gemacht jetzt rechnert der rechner erst mal schwer aber es sieht nich so aus das er kde neubaut.

----------

## Voltago

Versuch doch mal

```
emerge qt
```

um die Grafik-Library, auf die KDE aufsetzt, neu zu bauen. Vielleicht reicht das ja...

----------

## Säck

Ich glaube eher dass du ein Problem mit xorg selbst hast und nicht mit dem KDE.

Ich habe xorg mit gcc 3.4 übersetzt und hatte auch ständig abstürze zu beklagen, benutze also auf jeden Fall gcc 3.3.x

um den kde neu zu kompilieren musst du ein wenig suchen, du wirst schon fündig werden.[/code]

----------

## JensGeier

Man kann xorg mit gcc 3.4 emergen des macht gar nix xorg läuft so gar noch ein bisschen schneller welche Version hast du von xorg.

mfg JensGeier

----------

## dbk-gravity

Langsam bin ich verwirrt.

Jeder sagt was anderes.

heute morgen hab ich qt noch mal angestoßen.

das emerge -Du kde scheint grundsätzlich geklappt zu haben, aber hatte keine verbesserung gebacht.

wie kann ich sehen welche version habe? gcc -v? 

Sorry, ist nee doofe Frage aber ich bin bis heute abend im MS Land. Hab noch nicht mal eine ssh Verbindung nach hause  :Crying or Very sad: 

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=235623[/url]

da stehen meine config files.

Die Xfree cf ist aber bis auf die relavanten werte gegen die xorg.conf ausgetraucht worden.

----------

## JensGeier

Ja mit 

```

gcc -v 

```

siehst du die Version von deinem gcc!

mfg JensGeier

----------

## Säck

Gentoo Weekly Newsletter -- September 20, 2004

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GCC 3.4 goes ~x86
> 
> After much discussion, GCC 3.4.0 is considered stable enough to be used in ~x86. A few apps like OpenOffice and Sun Java2 SDK still break since GCC 3.4 has stricter syntax checking. It still has some SSE2 bugs, too, most noticeable in xorg / xfree, and some 64bit bugs, resulting in some package up/down/cross-grading. 
> ...

 

Es gibt immer noch offene bug-reports die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen -> xorg mit gcc 3.4 kompiliert --> MÖGLICHERWEISE nicht stable. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Probleme auf meinem Pentium 4 M. Ich bentzte Momentan wieder den 3.3.x, da mir das doch eineige Schwierigkeiten erspahrt.

@dbk-gravity: Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass du dein system mit dem 3.4 kompiliert hast, da er nicht im stable tree ist. 

Poste doch mal deine(n?) xorg.log (zu finden unter /var/log/). Welche Grafikkarte benutzt du mit welchen Treibern?

----------

## dbk-gravity

@JensGeier

dann hab ich mal gut geraden. ich glaube ich sollte diese Woche lotto spielen gehen hehe  :Laughing: 

@Säck

Hmm... 3.4? Ich hab nur das was default mit installiert wurde.

genauers kann ich aber erst heute abend sagen.

gilt auch fürs logfile.

Ich habe noch (peinlich) nee GF2 Ti

welche trieber? na die kernel-nvidia und die nvidia-glx.

hab ich auch noch mal neugebaut nachdem ich xorg gebaut hatte.

was mich ein bißchen wundert:

wenn ich glx in der xorg.conf rausschmeiße (#) dann läd ers trotzdem. jedenfalls erscheint das nvidia logo.

dachte mir das wäre eine gute idee um fehler auszuschließen. alles ehr eigenartig. Den was ist bei kde so anders das X crasht?

wie gesagt unter fluxbox ist alles prima.

----------

## Säck

Ich habe auch ne nvidia karte und nutze die nvidia treiber. 

wenn du eine normale installation gemacht hast, dann hast du auf keinen fall 3.4 sondern 3.3.x, somit sollte das problem gelöst sein.

ich habe fast mein ganzes system NICHT ~x86 (unstable zweig) AUSSER den NVIDIA-treibern und nvidia-glx und opengl-update.

Ich glaube ich habe die alten nvidia-treiber nicht zum laufen gebracht mit xorg oder den neuen kernel (2.6.7 oder so), weiss das aber auch nicht so recht. 

Ich empfehle dir deshalb mal die ~x86 treiber von Nvidia zu installieren.

```

emerge rsync

echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

```

und dann den xserver neu starten.

----------

## dbk-gravity

also das neubauen von qt hat nix gebracht.

hier kommt das logfile:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gravity 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 #7 Mo Okt 11 23:13:03 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 11 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 12 17:55:34 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "moni"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 9004,6178 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 100b,0020 card 1385,f312 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1695,3004 rev 30 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0151 card 1462,3601 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 Ti

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.01.04.22

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7108

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): moni: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): moni: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "Resolution" "256"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 256

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

ich probiere es jetzt noch mal nit den treibern, in der hoffnug das es nur daran liegt.

----------

## dbk-gravity

das brachte alles keine besserung ja sogar mit dem vesa treiber kann ich kein kde starten.

was nun?

----------

## Säck

Hmm, ich kann das Problem leider nicht aus deinem log sehen. .....?..... Hast du schon mal versucht eine andere Version vom xorg zu kompilieren. Oder hast du unter umständen zu aggresive cflags?

----------

## dbk-gravity

ich hab soager ein downgrade auf xfree probert. nix, geht einfach nicht mehr. *verzweifel*

----------

## Säck

hast du denselben fehler bei xfree?

ist das eigentlich nur beim kde so oder generell wenn du den xserver startest? hast du denselben fehler wenn du dich als root beim kde einloggst?

----------

## dbk-gravity

ja, nur bei KDE.

wenn ich einen adern WM oder nur X starte gehts.

ich hab jetzt erst mal KDE rausgetreten und bau es neu.

das sind ja schon Windoof methoden  :Wink: 

btw. ich hab es nicht geschafft des KDE mit emerge unmerge kde zu löschen.

wollte ienfach nicht.

mußte mit guitoo ran.

wie machst man das den in der Konsole wenn sich pakete nicht löschen lassen?

----------

## Säck

Ich lösche den KDE auch immer bevor ich auf einen neuen update. Dazu lösche ich einfach alle kde packete aus dem world file und dann ein 

```

emerge depclean

```

und alles ist weg  :Smile: 

aber vorsicht, es könnte dabei auch andere lebenswichtige packete löschen.

----------

## Bithammer

Bei mir ist der X server  immer gecrasht weil die .xinitrc nicht richtig verarbeitet worden ist, sobald er versucht hat die maus zu laden stürzte er immer ab ... evtl könntest du die xinitrc mal umbenennen =?

----------

## dbk-gravity

@Säck

nee kein erfolg KDE ist zwar weg aber es läßt sich auch nicht mehr installieren bzw emerge es gibt kein auch kein error es kommt die meldung als ober er schon fertig sei aber gemacht hat er nix.

ich kapier das nicht....

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *dbk-gravity wrote:*   

> ja, nur bei KDE.
> 
> wenn ich einen adern WM oder nur X starte gehts.
> 
> ich hab jetzt erst mal KDE rausgetreten und bau es neu.
> ...

 

Das kannst Du wohl sagen. Früher haben wir immer gelacht, wenn die Problemlösung ein "installiere neu" war! Jetzt werden die komisch angeguckt, welche noch wirklich nach den Ursachen forschen, wenn denn möglich...

Nachdenkend, Stefan.

----------

## sturmflut

Nach dem Umstieg von xfree86 auf x.org war bei mir mit KDE eigentlich keine Umstellung erforderlich, bis auf das neubauen von nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx. Das X-Protokoll ist ja immer dasselbe, Qt/KDE würden dann allerhöchstens die Erweiterungen von X.Org nicht nutzen (falls sie das überhaupt schon tun), aber ein neu emergen sollte nict nötig sein.

Wenn dein KDE nicht mal mehr emergen will scheint auch mit Portage was nicht zu stimmen, vielleicht liegt das Problem ja eher an einem defekten System (evtl. auch defekte Platte?) als an X.Org. Ansonsten bringt ein neumergen von xorg-x11, qt, kdelibs und kdebase eigentlich alles wieder auf den aktuellen Stand.

Ich hatte keines der beschriebenen Probleme mit xorg-x11 6.7.0, 6.8.99.2, 6.8.99.901, 6.8.99.902 oder 6.8.0-r1 (jeweils mit unverändertem KDE 3.3.0).

----------

## dbk-gravity

Was für ein Abenteuer....

ich hab den Display exportiet und auf dem Lapi das guitoo gestartet.

so konnte ich dann endlich alles löschen.

dann noch mal ein make depclean und reboot.

danach war es mir vergönt das KDE auf xorg zu emergen.  :Smile: 

(wie was das noch mir windoof!? ein reboot tut öfters gut)

was für ein kickhack.

Heute morgen hab ich noch in aller Eile den xserver eingerichtet.

Tata... KDE lauft wieder!

Unter fluxbox hatte ich erts keine Schriften im Menu, die lösung für das Problem ist mich nicht ganz schlüssig aber nachdnem ich die Logfiles aus /root/ gelöscht hatte gint auch das wieder.

Puh... was für ein Theater.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das USB Gelumpe ans rennen bringen.

Aber vorer macher ich erst mal ein Backup. Besser ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Säck

xorg vs kde --> xorg & kde   :Laughing: 

----------

